# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Koalas

## Sagan

*1. Because sometimes you're driving home from work and this happens.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: moseisleywelcomingcommittee

*2. Because they think a tree is an appropriate place to eat a popsicle.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: nyka-huldra.livejournal.com

*3. Because they don't understand the meaning of "personal space."*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: terriblycute.com

*4. Because they insist on being served milk while sitting in a coffee mug.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: coolworldart.blogspot.com

*5. Because they follow you to the laundromat and steal your panties.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: ngm.nationalgeographic.com

*6. Because they frequently mistake dogs for futons.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: ikimonomatometyou.com

*7. Because they can't cycle for more than 30 yards without demanding a pit stop.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: amazingaustralia.com.au

*8. Because they think this is a good shark impression.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: i125.photobucket.com

*9. Because they let their friends convince them to do risky things.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: blogs.yahoo.co.jp

*10. Because they all aspire to be American Apparel models.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: trfling.com

*11. Because every meal is overly formal and pretentious.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: sodahead.com

*12. Because they are weirdly insistent that you brush your teeth three times a day.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: ngm.nationalgeographic.com

*13. Because if the water is too hot or too cold you'll never hear the goddamned end of it.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: lovejennyxoxo.blogspot.com

*14. Because no matter how old they are, they always ask the doctor for a lollipop.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: ngm.nationalgeographic.com

*15. Because if you try to have a serious conversation this is how they respond.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: klimbo.ru

*16. Because they will attempt to hide your mismatched socks.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: unbreakable0121.blogspot.com

*17. Because they always want hugs at the most inappropriate times.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: ngm.nationalgeographic.com

*18. Because they celebrate Easter in the middle of August for no apparent reason.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: nakenroting.com

*19. Because goddamned koalas are always messing up your hair.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Source: photography.nationalgeographic.com

*20. Because they've heard the rumors but are still willing to date Taylor Swift.*  
 	 	 		 	   	  	         	Via: bellainbindyland.blogspot.com

----------


## Koalafan

Instant best thread ever!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Sagan

Hehe. Koalas are awesome!

----------


## Koalafan

bump  :Tongue: 
koala-mating-season.jpg

----------


## Otherside

And that is a day in the life of koalafan...

----------


## Koalafan

> And that is a day in the life of koalafan...



...maybe  ::D:

----------


## VickieKitties

Their fuzzy ears and chubby booties are too cute ~ :3

----------

